# Congestion / Post Nasal Drip



## ispyincornermyi (Mar 12, 2012)

My 6 yr old Chi has been plagued with what appears to be post nasal drip and congestion since she was about 9 months old. It seems that the older she gets, the worse her condition is becoming. She always seems to suffer from it regardless of season. She frequently gags trying to expel what I believe is mucus but nothing ever comes out. She does reverse sneeze often and has a habit of opening her mouth, moving her tongue and swallowing. Her tonsils were even removed because they were always enlarged with the hope that it would assist with air flow but that hasn't seems to help. I have been giving her benadryl but it is getting to the point where this doesn't even relieve the symptoms.

Otherwise she is a happy dog... I'm just curious with all the things a dog can be allergic too, could this be a food allergy? I have put all my dogs on a homemade diet a few years back because one has bladder stones. Mainly chicken and rice w/ vegetables and supplements. Prior to that, it was better brand dry based mainly on chicken. Could a chicken allergy be the culprit? Any advice or past experience would be appreciated.

PS.. according to the vet, there is no nasal deformity or physical obstruction.


----------

